# Looking for a loop near Philly



## batterhead (Apr 13, 2009)

*Looking for a loop in Philly*

I'm trying to find a good loop to do some interval training in/around Philly. I'd like to keep it about 5 mi., rolling hills, and low traffic. Anyone have a good loop they'd like to share?


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

The Willow Grove Naval Air Station has a really nice 6 mile perimeter road loop with almost no traffic. 

Why limit yourself to only 5 miles?
Do some map research and you'll find what you're looking for yourself.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Check the route for the Philly Gran Fondo; plenty of hills, we rode a park dowtown and then out to Valley Forge. All of it was pretty low traffic.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Check out the philly bike club. They have a bunch of official and member-submitted rides mapped out, and cue sheets online.

http://phillybikeclub.org/newbcp/

Cue sheet listing:

http://phillybikeclub.org/newbcp/rides/library/?m=index


----------

